# Dialog in VBA Access 2003 (CommonDialog)



## trunzinger (14. April 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen ich bitte Euch um hilfe.
Ich habe erst kürzlich angefangen in VBA Access zu Programieren, daher bitte ich im Verzeiung wenn meine Frage albern erscheint, aber ich habe ein Problem:

Ich möchte über eine Schaltfläche einen Dialog starten der die Farbenauswahl ermöglicht, ich dachte dies könnte ich über den "CommonDialog.ShowColor" machen. Access 2003 gibt mir aber nur die Meldung Variable nicht definiert und markiert dabei "CommonDialog".
Das ActiveX-Steuerelement "Microsoft CommonDialog Control" läst sich über die Toolbox nicht einfügen, da mir laut Anzeige von Access die Lizenz fehle.

Wer kann mir helfen den Dialog zu starten?
Und forallem wie kann ich den Farbendialog starten?

Danke an alle Helfer.

MFG Trunzinger


----------

